

Multicore-enabling the N-Queens Problem Using Cilk++ - threadman
http://www.cilk.com/multicore-blog/bid/6381/Multicore-enabling-the-N-Queens-Problem-Using-Cilk

======
pmorici
He left out the most efficient solution. Using bits to store the positions
instead of an array then you can check if the queens conflict with a couple
bitwise &&'s instead of looping.

~~~
threadman
interesting point - worth a comment in the blog post

------
wastedbrains
Nice N-Queens is one of my favorite problems to play around with. I often
solve it when learning a new language.

------
queensnake
Intel's TBB adopts + translates much, from Cilk to C++.

~~~
threadman
TBB borrows the scheduling portion, but requires substantial code
restructuring, and doesn't have a solution for the global variable problem
analogous to Cilk's hyperobjects.

